# Dark Sun - Mul



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 17, 2011)

> Under the Dark Sun, the "muls" are a half-breed race of mixed swarf and human parentage, prized as inhumanly tough gladiators or slave labourers.
> 
> This one doesn't plan on going back to the collar and the lash, at any cost!
> What, or whom, is he watching so intently that he ignores the scorpion so casually? Well, it will certainly do for a snack...











made using Vue9 infinite, Poser8 and Photoshop CS4 

been on break from art for while due ot health issues, and health being made worse by the hellish weather UK has had


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark, 
cheers! 
though I didn't intend for him to sexy I'm glad he is, lol
long running character in my Dark SUn art, so this is the latest version of him in 3D 

this is a "studio" render of him


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 20, 2011)

and slightly rougher version, think that's him about perfect now


----------

